
HANA C++ Development Environment and Processes - def-
https://hookrace.net/blog/hana-cpp-development/#
======
zerr
Interesting. Are you hiring remotely as well?

~~~
def-
Haven't seen it for HANA developers, but you can filter for "Virtual"
location:
[https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=%22software+development%22&lo...](https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=%22software+development%22&locationsearch=virtual)

